# New computer



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hello everyone (especially those who know more about computers than me)

My parents are looking for a new desktop PC and as they don'y really know much about computers I said to tell me what they wanted to spend and I'll do some digging. they want to spend about Â£600 and want something reasonably future proof.

Needs to have reasonable storage (siblings with i-pods), my mum mostly does normal internet stuff and word processing and my well mostly plays tiger woods 2006 :roll:

Any advice for the best places to look would be appreciated, I've talked them out of walking into PC World and letting the saturday kid sell them the empty box in the corner so hopefully will be able to sort them something decent.

ta

joe


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Apple Mac every time


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

It's taken me 10 years to get them to e able to turn it on and off properly a mac might be pushing it a bit 

joe


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Dell seem pretty ok to me. The offer pretty reliable systems - for someone like my parents who don't fiddle and upgrade. You can normally get pretty good deals on them and there is also a factory outlet (on their website) where they sell off stock that had been shipped but returned which come checked with fully warranty at discounted prices.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

joe1978 said:


> It's taken me 10 years to get them to e able to turn it on and off properly a mac might be pushing it a bit
> 
> joe


You can now run Windows on a mac if this is what they are used to but IMO Apple software is so much easier to use.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Joe, as Rhod_TT already mentioned Dell are a good punt IMO.
Just bought my third PC from them and no problems to date.

If you do choose to go with them I'd recommend that you don't just dive in right away and order as their prices and spec change every three days or so.

Instead check out the current prices based on what's of most importance to you - Ram, hard drive, monitor size etc. and wait until the best deal comes around on their offers.

Waited (un)patiently for about 2 weeks until my ideal spec/price came up and saved about Â£100+ compared to buying it on their site now.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

cheers for the info patt rohdtt and sim.

joe


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm typing this on the Dell 9150 we bought a couple of months ago.

By the looks of it, current prices are higher for the 9150 than when we bought ours (for some reason)

Spec:
P4 3GHZ processor
2048MB RAM
160GB SATA hard drive
19" LCD monitor

all for Â£600 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Do I get to comment?

Forget Apple & Intel please - and only go to Dell if we can'r find you something decent!


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I'd make two suggestions:
1) get a laptop not a desktop
2) get a Toshiba

Cheers, mackem


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Toshiba laptop - I can agree with

But a viable desktop solution - nah


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

I was hoping you'd turn up saint 8) , was hoping to try and avoid dell although they are a good backup 
would appreciate your input where to try

joe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Why are you trying to avoid dell?

We use them at work and I can't fault them. I'e also got one of their latest laptops as a personal pc myself which is stunning. Their support is very good, but that could be as I only know their busuness side of things so may be biased.

If you can find a decent spec Dell system then I would say it's a good start, definatly better than any brand available from PCW or the like.

I would agree with saint and say that a laptop is not meant for an every day home pc, they are not desinged to work like that.

Nick


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

nothing def against dell, I've heard that their home user support can be hit and miss. although they do seem quite well priced for what you get.

joe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

joe1978 said:


> nothing def against dell, I've heard that their home user support can be hit and miss. although they do seem quite well priced for what you get.
> 
> joe


Right, like I said I've only got experience with their business side. Don't rule them out tho, generally they seem prettry good systems.

Apart from that then, you'll possibly be looking at someone building you a system from scratch. Depends if you know someone who can do that or not.

Nick


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I use a laptop at home on a daily basis without any problems, and also know many other people who do the same.

For ease of use and simplicity, Apple Mac is the way forward. They are more expensive though.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

i use a laptop daily as my flat isn't big enough to have a home office/desk in spare room. I've very rarely had any problems (sony viao fe11m) and only notice slow down problems when I've started playing with video editing. I'm not a big gamer though so that's not a consideration for me. thanks for all your help so far thought

joe


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Let's do a step by step "How to build your own pc"


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Dell every time, this is being typed on a Inspiron 8600 Lap top which I use every day for work. There is also a Dimension 4600 in front of me which my parents use. Don't take their warranty out straight away though. They will phone you at the end of the first year with a much better deal. If you need extra space just specify a bigger hard drive.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Let's do a step by step "How to build your own pc"


step 1: PM saint. :wink:

joe


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

While building your own PC is a viable option I think the simplicity of just buying one "off the shelf" with warranty/support is really what the OP was looking for.

I'd personally build a PC over buying one any day but in my experience the complete Dell systems are more stable than home built systems and most other off the shelf systems (time/tiny anyone). Dell must do more compatibility testing than most since some off the shelf components just don't like one another much (not matter how much they're supposed to be compatible).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

There is no difference between a Dell system and one that's thoughtfully put together - just the same components. (some may have Dell branding though)

Alot of Dells stuff is all onboard ie: sound, video, networking etc so they are bound to be more stable!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Saint, I think it's the "thoughtfully" element that I'm missing. I've bought components in the past that are in theory compatible but it just so happend that the AGP graphics card I bought doesn't like the montherboard much - that sort of thing. But I guess with more care and experience (and maybe more modern + reliable components) I'd end up with a more stable system.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That's it - buying a new video card for example may not just be a simple plug and go - you may by doing so upset the power to your machine, you may need to think about what elements of the software to install etc etc.

It's the whole picture thing - in these cases (now was that a pun?) it's the whole package.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mackem said:


> I'd make two suggestions:
> 1) get a laptop not a desktop
> 2) get a Toshiba
> 
> Cheers, mackem


I agree with point 2


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dell use cheap componets and i wouldn't recommend one even though I have one at home too - never use it though. They do work and the support is good but id go HP for a desktop and Tosh for a laptop with the budget you have.

Mac - No wouldnt bother, Windows has all the fuctions of a mac and 50% again, is cheaper, more software is available. The downside is an ugly box. However if you like your badges and dont care about function (like golf drivers) then get a mac. :lol: On the other hand mini mac are good value right now. (still would have one).


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Mac - No wouldnt bother, Windows has all the fuctions of a mac and 50% again.


Such as? :roll:

I take it you have used both Mac and PCs extensively then.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not any more i gave my mac to my brother. However i used to have to support them both on a regular basis in a previous life in a galaxy far far away.

I can do more on a pc faster and better than i could on my mac. Both crashed about the same about of times (once each) and i get all my software free for the pc as im on the MS beta tester program. Why would i want a mac - i dont do video editing, or graphic design?

such as the 10million or so programs you can get for a PC vs the 630 you can get for a mac.

Dont want to turn this into a mac vs pc debate id simply say if you like thinks to have form over function go mac, if you want to function go pc and get a good case so you too can have form.

Im glad MS bailed out apple - we wouldnt have got the ipod.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Got 5 HP desktops for work - can't fault them. And they came with a 3 year warranty aswell, i'm also looking for a home computer but i'm leaning towards a laptop, all i use the computer for is storing photos/songs and going on the net, u guys reckon a laptops ok for that?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah, much better - you get to take it where you want and it doesnt take up space. Ive not used my dell desktop for about 6months.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

thanks folks I'll have a look at the HP stuff, and keep my eye on a good dell deal (it's easy and I'm lazy).

joe


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

joe1978 said:


> thanks folks I'll have a look at the HP stuff, and keep my eye on a good dell deal (it's easy and I'm lazy).
> 
> joe


Have a look here if you do get a dell there is 5% cashback


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Not any more i gave my mac to my brother. However i used to have to support them both on a regular basis in a previous life in a galaxy far far away.
> 
> I can do more on a pc faster and better than i could on my mac. Both crashed about the same about of times (once each) and i get all my software free for the pc as im on the MS beta tester program. Why would i want a mac - i dont do video editing, or graphic design?
> 
> ...


Well as a Mac can now run windows and OSX then that is 10million and 630 that will run on the Mac  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

so can a pc, :lol:

Apple have ditched the ibm chips and gone for the intel ones due to performance. Apple mac - should that be pc mac?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

indeed


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd recommend Dell for a reliable system that above all is QUIET, they are well priced and very reliable, rarely go wrong, nothing is significantly better unless you're an expert system builder with some time on your hands.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey 
"If" I was to buy a PC and I couldn't find any good eals anywhere else thsi is the place Iw ould look:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/ ... stems.html


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Overclockers - though decent kit on offer as component retailer I'd never consider them for a full system.

And Dell being quiet.... yup... so are many pcs these days esp if you choose an AMD based system as you don't have the heat problems of the Intels. And it only takes 20 mins to build a pc - software all in will take approx 1 hour.


----------

